# flame angel cichlid



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

what are those south amercian(?) cichlids that look like saltwater flame angels orange with blakc stripes and where cna i get a pair in southern cali


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Discus, maybe???????


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

no its cichlid man's avatar


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They're red terrors. You can order some from Jeff rapps. They are very nice fish. I have a breeding pair.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

CM, you have breeding red terrors?? Good job. You have just become my new hero!!! What size tank are they in?


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey CM can you give us some detalis on their water conditions, size, and agression please? thanks


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Mine are currently in a 4' by 2' by' 2' tank and the male is 14" being green in colour, and the female is 9" and is the same fish in my avater, though she's a bit bigger than that now.
All I can say is that they are very aggressive, not tolerating any other fish in their tank, unless you can afford buying a really big tank for two or more pairs. You can compare them to convicts or salvinis. The only difference is that they grow much bigger!


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

i can get my petco to order red terrors...i looked through the stock list and we can them them thorugh our supplier...any one wanna buy my fish so i can deticate my tank to red terrors...and how do u tell male from female


----------

